
This is how brainwashed look like - taiwanboy
https://www.reddit.com/r/China/comments/e97cap/this_is_how_brainwash_look_like_muslim_man_looks/
======
etripe
The original reddit thread has a comment (0) shedding some doubt on the video.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/China/comments/e97cap/this_is_how_b...](https://www.reddit.com/r/China/comments/e97cap/this_is_how_brainwash_look_like_muslim_man_looks)

------
adamwong246
“Power is in tearing human minds to pieces and putting them together again in
new shapes of your own choosing.” ― George Orwell, 1984

------
president
If this is what “graduated” [1] means, I don’t even want to know what it means
for people who didn’t.

[1] [https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-
asia...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-
china-50712126)

~~~
SahAssar
Non-amp link: [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
china-50712126](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-50712126)

------
I_like_2lurk
Knowing a bit about psychological abuse and having experienced it on a scale
far weaker than what was likely inflicted on this poor man, my heary goes out
to him and the others. I'm impressed that he's doing this well. It will take
him a long time to recover, and he will bear the scars for the rest of his
life.

------
ponsin
Non Reddit link for those on mobile
[https://twitter.com/doamuslims/status/1204719146052857856](https://twitter.com/doamuslims/status/1204719146052857856)

~~~
qnsi
This looks like some kind of propaganda. Any trustworthy news site confirmed
this video?

